

PyCon Video Archive - mbowcock
http://pycon.blip.tv/?sort=custom;view=archive;date=;user=pycon;s=posts;nsfw=dc

======
ambiguity
Personally I find it easier to pair their rss feed
(<http://pycon.blip.tv/rss>) with Miro that way I can view the summaries
without having to click though. My laptop is so old that the flash player
stutters and their html5 player is just awful. Miro does full screen
effortlessly.

------
jacobolus
Apparently I picked a bad-ish time to submit David Beazley's amazing talk
about connecting his family’s 1978 Superboard 2 through a software modem
connected to its audio I/O (all I/O was with cassette tapes), and hooking it
up to a bunch of modern infrastructure. The talk is both impressive hacking,
and also absolutely hilarious. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2321602>

